# Lens choice



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking for a little help guys.


At the moment i have 3 lens'es for my cannon 400d.I have 

Cannon 18-55mm
Cannon 35-80mm
and
Sigma 28-70mm 1:2 8-4DG



Out of those 3, whicj one would better for taking pics of planes flying over head?


Many thanks


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

wedgie said:


> Looking for a little help guys.
> 
> At the moment i have 3 lens'es for my cannon 400d.I have
> 
> ...


None of them are really long enough for aviation shots - I use a 70-210mm and a 75-300 to get reasonable results, could realy do with something like a 100-500mm sometimes


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

the sigma and a long ladder


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

As said ... not really got enough length for Aircraft... i use at least 70-200 or even 100-400mm lenses..


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yup as already mentioned you should be looking at a telephoto lens to capture decent shots of planes. Id keep one of the 3 lenses you have for portrait walkaround shots and get a telephoto lens aswell.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

RICHIE40 said:


> Yup as already mentioned you should be looking at a telephoto lens to capture decent shots of planes. Id keep one of the 3 lenses you have for portrait walkaround shots and get a telephoto lens aswell.


I know nothing about lens'es, so out of those 3 which one would be best for taking pics of cars,portraits etc?


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Out of the 3 lenses i would use the Sigma 28-70mm 1:2 8-4DG, this covers the required focal length for portraits cars etc.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Depends how close you are to the airplane. 400mm is fine if your at the airport, any further away and your going to need at least 600mm, probably more.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Aeroandy said:


> Depends how close you are to the airplane. 400mm is fine if your at the airport, any further away and your going to need at least 600mm, probably more.


The Herc's,chinooks,apaches etc fly over my head many times a day on there way into RAF Lyneham,but its closing soon so i thought i would get a few shot while i still can.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Kev, 2nd hand Tamron & Sigma 70-300mm go on ebay for circa £80 and 28-300mm at around £130.

I'm looking for one to replace my 55-200 as they also have Macro settings.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Kev, 2nd hand Tamron & Sigma 70-300mm go on ebay for circa £80 and 28-300mm at around £130.
> 
> I'm looking for one to replace my 55-200 as they also have Macro settings.


Thanks Lloyd.

I am watching a 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 XR Di-II on the bay just now :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a 200mm, but 300mm will be better for those close shots.

I've just this minute won me a Tamron 70-300mm/Macro with a UV filter _and_ a case for £77 so i'm well happy. I had set a £100 budget so all is good, the 28-300 would have been more flexible, but they were sadly out of my budget.

I now have:

18-55
55-200
70-300

It's like bloody detailing though, i want more.....


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shiny said:


> It's like bloody detailing though, i want more.....


quality comment there

im looking for a decent stay on lens at the minute possible 18-270mm - for when im out and about

but your right i only got the camera about 6 months ago as wanted decent shot compared to my compact :newbie:

now have the 
18-55mm 
70-300mm sigma
50mm nifty fifty - 
and an old manual focus 500mm - take good pics for costing less than £50

as for aircraft im unsure, at Leuchars next month im taking the 70-300 and 500mm ones see what i can do with before i get too drunk  
if there are any decent ones i will post some up


----------



## MilanoChris (May 27, 2008)

You should get a nifty fifty - probably one of the lenses you can get for a Canon and less than £100 so a complete bargain..



Shiny said:


> I have a 200mm, but 300mm will be better for those close shots.
> 
> I've just this minute won me a Tamron 70-300mm/Macro with a UV filter _and_ a case for £77 so i'm well happy. I had set a £100 budget so all is good, the 28-300 would have been more flexible, but they were sadly out of my budget.
> 
> ...


----------

